# Sticky worthy? XXL frame/bike list



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

I did a search (didn't spend hours but did look) and wanted to know if there is a list of current XXL frames/bikes, both 29 and not. It would be helpful if folks add the year and these offerings may wax/wane with model years. Would this be a good sticky as this question seems to be a frequent one on here.

Specialized Stumpy 29er HT(08/09)
Specialized 29er FS (08/09)
Turner Sultan 29er FS(08/07/09?)
Ventana El Rey, El Capitan
Lenz....Lunchbox/Behemoth XXL, XXXL
Zinn....stock avail???


Please feel free to edit.......


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Ventana El Ray and El Capitan (I wouldn't go El Rey) XXL and customizable for bigger/beefier if needed.
Lenz: Lunchbox/Behemoth XXL, XXXL


I just got the El Capitan in XL and it's HUGE. I can't image the turner XXXL or the XXL Ventana!!!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought a Stumpjumper 29er in XL. The guys in the store talked me out of the XXL. They said it would be too big for me.


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*specs*



NYrr496 said:


> I bought a Stumpjumper 29er in XL. The guys in the store talked me out of the XXL. They said it would be too big for me.


I have seen a lot of discussions here about XL vs. XXL, I was hoping to keep this thread as a pure XXL listing.......but I don't make the rules!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry. I was just bringing it up because I thought I wanted the XXL, being 6'4 and 260 pounds.


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*no worries*



NYrr496 said:


> Sorry. I was just bringing it up because I thought I wanted the XXL, being 6'4 and 260 pounds.


no worries, just wanted to stay on track, my plan is to edit my OP as submits come in order to make 'the list'


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> Sorry. I was just bringing it up because I thought I wanted the XXL, being 6'4 and 260 pounds.


i'm 6'6", 265 and I went with the XL and it's HUGE!

I can't imagine how big the XXL woulda been.

Ride the smallest frame you can fit comfortably on. XL was just right for me!


----------



## Floggus (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope that I don't confuse the issue, but if this does make it to sticky, it might be nice to include XL bikes that have 7"+ travel as these are also very rare. For instance, Santa Cruz and Turner have both discontinued the XL models of their Freeride bikes.


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*biggy*



eokerholm said:


> i'm 6'6", 265 and I went with the XL and it's HUGE!
> 
> I can't imagine how big the XXL woulda been.
> 
> Ride the smallest frame you can fit comfortably on. XL was just right for me!


I guess my thought with this thread was that there are those of us who have tried every XL out there and would like to know of the XXL's. I understand one companie's XL may be similar to another's XXL---so I would go further to say that any true XXL's should be at least 22" ST and hopefully a 23". Especially 23" can be relatively hard to find.

Someone else posted about a list of big bikes with big travel and that seems like a great idea, feel free to list those.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am 6'7 at think the RIP9 XL is great.
Was 18.5st when I bought it and 16st now.

The 08 and 09 versions look much stiffer, the flex is there but fine on the 7.


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*list so far.............*



beastwood9 said:


> I did a search (didn't spend hours but did look) and wanted to know if there is a list of current XXL frames/bikes, both 29 and not. It would be helpful if folks add the year and these offerings may wax/wane with model years. Would this be a good sticky as this question seems to be a frequent one on here.
> 
> XXL's:
> 
> ...


Well my goal was to make an only XXL list, for some reason the 'big' XL medusa kept rearing its head(s). SOOOO......how about a list of XL's as well that people feel run big. The XXL's to date are above.

Big XL's

Niner XL's
Spec 29er XL's
Salsa 29er XL's

others......


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*forging ahead*



beastwood9 said:


> I did a search (didn't spend hours but did look) and wanted to know if there is a list of current XXL frames/bikes, both 29 and not. It would be helpful if folks add the year and these offerings may wax/wane with model years. Would this be a good sticky as this question seems to be a frequent one on here.
> 
> Specialized Stumpy 29er HT(08/09)
> Specialized 29er FS (08/09)
> ...


Apparently I'm one of the few folks interested in XXL sizing...I will nevertheless update as I find new ones......just added Scott above


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

07 Salsa El Mar. XL has a 23.5 seat tube. Sadly the 08/09 is only 21.5.

Luckily, I just bought a new 07!!

Drew


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*6'10*

I was wondering some of the guys that said the were 6'6 - 6'7 ride xl frames, Wondering if I could ride a xxl frame? The bummer is no bike shops cary the xxl 29ers around here and they all tell me Im too tall for the xxl. I want a nice bike but most customs I look at are really expensive. Any suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

bigtymerider said:


> I was wondering some of the guys that said the were 6'6 - 6'7 ride xl frames, Wondering if I could ride a xxl frame? The bummer is no bike shops cary the xxl 29ers around here and they all tell me Im too tall for the xxl. I want a nice bike but most customs I look at are really expensive. Any suggestions.
> Thanks


Are you more legs or arms?


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

Im pretty much legs.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

beastwood9 said:


> I guess my thought with this thread was that there are those of us who have tried every XL out there and would like to know of the XXL's. I understand one companie's XL may be similar to another's XXL---so I would go further to say that any true XXL's should be at least 22" ST and hopefully a 23". Especially 23" can be relatively hard to find.
> 
> Someone else posted about a list of big bikes with big travel and that seems like a great idea, feel free to list those.


my 29er XL is 23", the XXL is 25" bike










DIMENSIONS IN INCHES EXCEPT AS NOTED 
Size A B C D E F G H I J K 
17" 17.4 23.0 3.8 43.9 18.3 28.7 13.6 71.3º 74.0º 38mm 507mm 
19" 19.4 23.9 4.0 44.8 18.3 29.5 13.6 71.4º 74.0º 38mm 507mm 
21" 21.4 24.7 4.8 45.6 18.3 31.5 13.6 71.5º 74.0º 38mm 507mm 
23" 23.4 25.3 5.5 46.2 18.3 32.2 13.6 71.5º 74.0º 38mm 507mm 
25" 25.4 26.1 6.3 47.0 18.3 32.8 13.6 71.5º 74.0º 38mm 507mm


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

bigtymerider said:


> I was wondering some of the guys that said the were 6'6 - 6'7 ride xl frames, Wondering if I could ride a xxl frame? The bummer is no bike shops cary the xxl 29ers around here and they all tell me Im too tall for the xxl. I want a nice bike but most customs I look at are really expensive. Any suggestions.
> Thanks


Check out the Ventana El Capitan in XXL 25" bike, 26.1 Top Tube.

Turner Sultan comes in XXXL 26.5" TT. Well the 2008 did. Don't see it in the 2009 model.

Competitive Cyclist rents them and sells their demo bikes as well. They had a XXL for sale last month when I was looking.


----------



## nickjc (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got my Turner XXL RFX. 6+ inch of travel. It was a 2008 on closeout. I'm 6'7" and 200 lbs. The TT is 26.3. The bike fits great with a more upright 'all mountain' position. It's nice to finally ride a bike WITHOUT a 8 inch stem and the max amount of seatpost showing.


----------



## Kahu (Sep 27, 2008)

The Trek 4500 comes in 24" http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/4_series/4500/

when I was in the LBS I saw a Mongoose Tyax XXL.http://www.mongoose.com/mtn/ProductDetails.html?id=2701&enc=mtn|8


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

eokerholm said:


> Check out the Ventana El Capitan in XXL 25" bike, 26.1 Top Tube.
> 
> Turner Sultan comes in XXXL 26.5" TT. Well the 2008 did. Don't see it in the 2009 model.
> 
> Competitive Cyclist rents them and sells their demo bikes as well. They had a XXL for sale last month when I was looking.


Thiose two are on the list already, but thanks for the specs. Good to know the xl is a 23".


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*updating the list*

Specialized Stumpy 29er HT(08/09)
Specialized 29er FS (08/09)

Turner Sultan 29er FS(08/07/09?)
Turner XXL RFX. 6+ inch of travel

Ventana El Rey, El Capitan (XL's may be similar to XXL[also offered], check specs)

Lenz Lunchbox/Behemoth XXL, XXXL

Scott Scale 40-70 models, Aspect 20-30 models

Trek 4500 comes in 24" http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...4_series/4500/

Mongoose Tyax XXL. http://www.mongoose.com/mtn/ProductDetails.html?id=2701&enc=mtn|8

Carver Bikes [96ers, 99ers, hardtails and FS] (all models)


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*update*



beastwood9 said:


> Specialized Stumpy 29er HT(08/09)
> Specialized 29er FS (08/09)
> 
> Turner Sultan 29er FS(08/07/09?)
> ...


List updated...feel free to add your own, oh fellow tall ones....


----------



## beastwood9 (Nov 22, 2007)

*salsa added*



beastwood9 said:


> List updated...feel free to add your own, oh fellow tall ones....


salsa!

Specialized Stumpy 29er HT(08/09)
Specialized 29er FS (08/09)

Turner Sultan 29er FS(08/07/09?)
Turner XXL RFX. 6+ inch of travel

Ventana El Rey, El Capitan (XL's may be similar to XXL[also offered], check specs)

Lenz Lunchbox/Behemoth XXL, XXXL

Scott Scale 40-70 models, Aspect 20-30 models

Trek 4500 comes in 24" http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...4_series/4500/

Mongoose Tyax XXL. http://www.mongoose.com/mtn/ProductDetails.html?id=2701&enc=mtn|8

Carver Bikes [96ers, 99ers, hardtails and FS] (all models)

Salsa Fargo 24" (XXL)


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

For the 6' 10" guy...I can definitely recommend the ventana el capitan 25 inch frame. I'm 7 ft and fit well on mine...I did get semi custom geometry (head tube stretched an inch or so). It is super beefy and incredible laterally stiff as well. I was riding a giant yukon 25 inch frame before and broke it twice...currently on my third warranty frame.

You might try curtlo.com...he's a custom guy who does steel front with ventana rear triangle, actually can be as cheap or cheaper than high end pre fab bikes. waltworks.com is same. good luck...this world is not made for folks our size!


----------



## klydesdale (Feb 6, 2005)

sirsam84 said:


> For the 6' 10" guy...I can definitely recommend the ventana el capitan 25 inch frame. I'm 7 ft and fit well on mine...I did get semi custom geometry (head tube stretched an inch or so). It is super beefy and incredible laterally stiff as well. I was riding a giant yukon 25 inch frame before and broke it twice...currently on my third warranty frame.
> 
> You might try curtlo.com...he's a custom guy who does steel front with ventana rear triangle, actually can be as cheap or cheaper than high end pre fab bikes. waltworks.com is same. good luck...this world is not made for folks our size!


Yeah Curtlo should be added to any list of XXL bikes. Here's my Curtlo 29er FS.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello Klydesdale,
Sweet bike. I have been looking at Curtlo and Ventana for a while. I am thinking about Curtlo because of the price and they look nice. I was wondering how yours has held up? Im 6'10 280lbs. I was also wondering what your wheel set up is, and how the shock and forks have held up for you? Any feed back would be great. This is more than I have anticipated paying for a bike and I want to make sure I get it right the first time.
Thanks


----------



## Mits (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi...newby here...Can someone confirm if all of these are full suspension, or hardtail...and allocate prices paid so we can select which ones to look at for our specific needs? Thanks.


----------



## nickjc (Sep 24, 2008)

My Turner RFX is6.4 in travel 
http://www.turnerbikes.com/08rfx.html
Sram X9,Juicy elixir brakes, Fox Van36 Fork and Transition AM wheels- $4000 total with a discount on the frame as it was end of season.
For big guys looking for beefy wheels, Transitions bikes makes some beefy AM and FR wheels that are reasonably prices.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Bumpin this up to see if there's any more out there. I'm 6'7" 230lbs ...... rented a GT 29er in XL and it was too small............really didn't like the 29er wheels anyway. Looking for a budget XXL


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Bumpin this up to see if there's any more out there. I'm 6'7" 230lbs ...... rented a GT 29er in XL and it was too small............really didn't like the 29er wheels anyway. Looking for a budget XXL


Find a specialized dealer, I'm picking up a 2011 stumpjumper comp fsr 29er in xxl, upgrading shifters and front derailleur to x.9 and adding a command post for about $2k. Everything my lbs either ordered from specialized or their distributor, with none of it in stock in their store. They also had a new 2009 stumpjumper elite fsr 26" xtr for about $1500 on the floor. I was torn between the two but went with the 29er and a few upgrades. Dealer is in East Berlin, CT. And the 26 is on their website for a little more, but they worked on the price in person.

Oh and too am 6'7" about 230 as well.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

fishrising said:


> Find a specialized dealer, I'm picking up a 2011 stumpjumper comp fsr 29er in xxl, upgrading shifters and front derailleur to x.9 and adding a command post for about $2k. Everything my lbs either ordered from specialized or their distributor, with none of it in stock in their store. They also had a new 2009 stumpjumper elite fsr 26" xtr for about $1500 on the floor. I was torn between the two but went with the 29er and a few upgrades. Dealer is in East Berlin, CT. And the 26 is on their website for a little more, but they worked on the price in person.
> 
> Oh and too am 6'7" about 230 as well.


Yeah, that seems to be the route to go, I'll see if any of my local dealers have an XXL to try out...........thanks!!


----------



## andygenders (Feb 10, 2012)

Specialized Camber 29er


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

fishrising said:


> Find a specialized dealer, I'm picking up a 2011 stumpjumper comp fsr 29er in xxl, upgrading shifters and front derailleur to x.9 and adding a command post for about $2k. Everything my lbs either ordered from specialized or their distributor, with none of it in stock in their store. They also had a new 2009 stumpjumper elite fsr 26" xtr for about $1500 on the floor. I was torn between the two but went with the 29er and a few upgrades. Dealer is in East Berlin, CT. And the 26 is on their website for a little more, but they worked on the price in person.
> 
> Oh and too am 6'7" about 230 as well.


I sent the dealer an email....not sure if they can ship, but I may buy that 26" if they'll do it........


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> I sent the dealer an email....not sure if they can ship, but I may buy that 26" if they'll do it........


The bike looked real good and was spec'd out nice. If I didn't have 29er stuck in my head I would have bought it then and there. It has been on the their floor for a while so ask them about the scratch on I believe the top or down tube. It was by no means a show stopper to me, but figured I would mention it you. Have them take a picture of it with a coin next to it or something for reference.

Tell them, Ben, the guy who just ordered the XXL 2011 Stumpjumper FSR 29er from them sent you to them.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Ben, I will.....


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> Ben, I will.....


Got your PM, but I can not respond yet, need 10 posts, and I am a newbie here...

But to answer your question, I am not sure, never had to ask them. Maybe they will work with you, being a 2009. Good luck!


----------



## GRNH (May 8, 2012)

We should add Trek X-Caliber 23" and Specialized Carve 23" to the list. Both are XXL and comparable to the list created here.


----------



## Big-Rob (Dec 2, 2010)

bigtymerider said:


> I was wondering some of the guys that said the were 6'6 - 6'7 ride xl frames, Wondering if I could ride a xxl frame? The bummer is no bike shops cary the xxl 29ers around here and they all tell me Im too tall for the xxl. I want a nice bike but most customs I look at are really expensive. Any suggestions.
> Thanks


Go Custom, if you love to ride you will love it more with a properly fitted bike. I have had great luck with Ventana, for both my 5 inch travel El capitan and My Custom 7 Inch Travel El Chucko . Tell them Big-Rob sent you : )


----------



## Big-Rob (Dec 2, 2010)

beastwood9 said:


> Well my goal was to make an only XXL list, for some reason the 'big' XL medusa kept rearing its head(s). SOOOO......how about a list of XL's as well that people feel run big. The XXL's to date are above.
> 
> Big XL's
> 
> ...


Trek Marlin, Rig, X-Caliber and I believe the Rumblefish (perhaps others as well) Come in XXL
Also Worth mentioning the Santa Cruz Tallboy, but only in Carbon last I checked.


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

*My shortlist*

Just picked up a Stumpjumper 29er HT in XXL/23".

Here's what I had on my research list, all 29ers
- Specialized Stumpjumper
- Specialized Carve
- Trek Superfly Al
- Giant XTC (22")
- Fuji Tahoe
- Trek Cobia
- Trek X-Caliber
- Ghost HTX 29 (22")

Other notable 23" 29ers
- Gary Fisher Stache
- Specialized RockHopper


----------

